# looking for a care sheet!



## rafael lopez (Feb 15, 2017)

is there a good care sheet for a gopherus berlandieri?


----------



## Tom (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd care for it the same as a DT or a Russian. Like this: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Texas tortoises are more prone to pyramiding than DTs or russians, so I would be sure to include a humid burrow outside and a humid hide box inside as well as higher overall humidity in the indoor enclosure and outside too, if possible.


----------



## rafael lopez (Feb 15, 2017)

thanks! and what about them hibernating?


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 15, 2017)

I used to keep them years ago. We have learned a lot since then, but I didn't like to hibernate them. From what I learned of their native range in Texas, they really don't seem to go into a full brumation, as there are periods of varying temps. And one of the defining characteristics of brumation vs hibernation, is brumating reptiles still need to hydrate (drink) periodically during brumation. Berlandieri seen to do that several times throughout their winters. So I just preferred to keep them active year round. They did great and bred well.


----------



## tglazie (Feb 21, 2017)

Chiming in a bit late, but Mark is spot on concerning the nature of the South Texas climate. To hibernate marginated tortoises down here, I've had to resort to the refrigerator method, given that it doesn't stay cold enough long enough. Most describe our native climate as default warm. On various field trips to Choke Canyon and other natural reserves, I've seen Texas Tortoises walking about the place in early February on a warm day. They are like Texas Box turtles in that regard, in that they never truly go down for very long. They seek shelter in the evenings and when the temps drop below sixty five, but if there is sun and the temp rises just enough, you'll see them moving about. All the reptiles are like that down here. Red eared sliders, Texas cooters, snapping turtles, softshells, all of them drop in and out of dormancy. Green anoles, fence lizards, garter snakes, if the day is warm enough, even in mid December, you'll see them out basking. I can also see Texas tortoises being very pyramid prone, given the fact that the humidity typically averages around sixty percent at midday, seventy five percent at night, so that even when the tortoises are out grazing in heavily grown fields, their bodies will be bathed in moisture. We have a brief period of dry air in the late winter/early spring, but it never lasts and is usually punctuated by warm humid air from the south that often clashes with cooler air from the north to create downpours. Nothing more to add, just giving a better idea of the animals' native habitat. 

T.G.


----------

